
All of Amazon.com today is in Italics – did I miss something? - kubatyszko
https://imgur.com/a/yUjE2mX
======
kubatyszko
update, a few min later, it's back to "normal", I guess I caught it in the
middle of some change, since reverted. Or I got A/B tested...

~~~
verdverm
Likely a missing font asset, I had comic sans code for a minute on GitHub one
day. Apparently my fallback for mono was set to comic sans... and that is why
I noticed. Probably missing in the CDN for a few minutes during propagation

